# Mail order bettas



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi I was just wondering what your thoughts where about ordering fish? I would like to get another betta but am unsure about mail order esp from places far like thai land ect. Aside from aqua bid are there any other good sites to get fish from & what have been some of your experiances with buying a betta this way?

Thanks
Malinda


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

I dont think i'd buy a mail order fish, it puts a lot of stress on them, though the fish on aquabid are gorgeous


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

SummerOj said:


> I dont think i'd buy a mail order fish, it puts a lot of stress on them, though the fish on aquabid are gorgeous


Well, they get shipped to the pet store in terrible conditions anyway, so it's actually better to order some where else. 

I'm not sure about where you can order online, but you might be able to find something if you google.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I can give you the websites of a few american breeders. You can order straight from them. Get on some other forums and ask the breeders if they'll ship you fish. Many forums have a classifieds section with people selling bettas they've bred. Getting a fish shipped internationally is perfectly fine. People do it all the time.. but its going to cost you.

If you are in the US I could search and see if there is a Betta Association near you. You can get your fish direct from local breeders and many will give members fish for free. All I need is your state.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

I have an Aquabid betta and he's gorgeous, very active and very healthy. I ordered him from an American breeder.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> If you are in the US I could search and see if there is a Betta Association near you. You can get your fish direct from local breeders and many will give members fish for free. All I need is your state.


ooo do you know of any in california? i've been looking for a male =)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.. there are 2. Lemme pull up the link....http://www.ibcbettas.org/pages/chapters.html

The CBS looks much more active than the second one.. but it wouldn't hurt to email both of them. The CBS says its having a show in May!


----------



## angelwings (Feb 4, 2010)

does anyone know of any breeders in the uk ?? our pet shops only seem to sell vt's!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I can give you the IBC website with all the International Chapters listed... of course there may be breeders who are not part off the IBC but its a good place to start.
http://www.ibcbettas.org/pages/chapters.html?mode=2&catid=-1&navstart=1&search=*

There don't seem to be any IBC clubs in the UK but possibly if you contact a club in France or Germany (or any of the other ones) they might be able to put you in touch with a breeder.

Sending you a PM.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I can give you the websites of a few american breeders. You can order straight from them. Get on some other forums and ask the breeders if they'll ship you fish. Many forums have a classifieds section with people selling bettas they've bred. Getting a fish shipped internationally is perfectly fine. People do it all the time.. but its going to cost you.
> 
> If you are in the US I could search and see if there is a Betta Association near you. You can get your fish direct from local breeders and many will give members fish for free. All I need is your state.


 
Thanks so much I am in Delaware.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There are no betta clubs in Delaware but that doesn't mean there aren't breeders. I would try contacting some of these clubs to see if they know anyone near you. If they don't there will be breeders who would be willing to sell you their bettas... it would cost much less than having a betta shipped from overseas.

Here is the IBC link with all the american clubs listed http://www.ibcbettas.org/pages/chapters.html?mode=2&catid=-1&navstart=0&search=*


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

SummerOj said:


> I dont think i'd buy a mail order fish, it puts a lot of stress on them, though the fish on aquabid are gorgeous


petstore fish go under way more stress when they are shipped and at the store than well cared for figh that are mailed in large bags


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

I've heard it only cost about $8 more and isn't as big of a deal as people who haven't done it make it out to be (myself included). The thing that annoys me is the $35 it'd cost to have it shipped from the transhipper overnight.


I guess it depends on how much you like the betta you found and how much you'd pay for it.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If you but from a domestic breeder you shouldn't have to go through a transhipper. Thats why I will always get my bettas from domestic breeders unless I absolutely fall head over heels in love with one on aquabid and want it for breeding.

I would never pay more than $30 for a pet betta. (including shipping)


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks ^-^


----------

